# Forman & Oakes



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

Anybody been out around Forman or Oakes? I will be out the weekend after Thanksgiving, hoping the crops are down. :beer:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Was at Foreman last week Wed-Fri then west of Oakes until Monday 1st. Most of the corn is standing, beans are in, fields are now pretty wet with the last week of rain. Almost everything is posted around Foreman and there was alot of hunters. But, birds to be had.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Lots of posted land and lots of pressure...


----------



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

I have reservations in Oakes, wondering if I should go elsewhere?


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

You should be all right...with the unusually late harvest this year there should be a few birds around late as there is still a lot of standing crop holding birds.

If you have hunted the area in the past just expect more land to be posted that there used to be and more competition.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

If the corn is still standing when you arrive plan on heading out at first light to get them before they move from cover in to the corn. Same in the evening, get them as they move out of corn and back to cover. Pay attention to where they fly out from, I was able to set-up and pass shoot a couple one evening as they returned to roost.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is also deer season so their will be a big crowd for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

I looled at the hunting regs and noticed that muzzleloading season is open when I plan to come out, are there alot of fellas that hunt with the smoke poles in north dakota?


----------

